

Under No Circumstances Write A Long Business Plan (my actual angel funded deck) - BrandonWatson
http://www.thefailingpoint.com/2009/08/gettingstarted/write-a-long-business-plan/

======
edw519
This must be an effective presentation because I actually understood it after
3 minutes. Then again, isn't that the point? Great job.

~~~
BrandonWatson
To be honest, 3 years on, I am embarrassed to read it. So many things I know
now that I would have liked to have put in the deck. Thanks for the kind
words...I really want to share as much as I can from that learning experience.

~~~
fallentimes
I think it'd be really helpful for the readers for you to write about what you
would change and why.

~~~
BrandonWatson
Are you asking about what we would change in the deck or the company? There's
certainly a bit of what you seek in the write up in terms of what we did wrong
with this deck. In the future, I plan to put up the deck we took to the VCs
when we went seeking the Series A round. We received two term sheets from what
anyone would call Tier 1 firms. Hopefully seeing that deck, and being able to
contrast it against this one, will be useful for entrepreneurs and founders
looking to raise capital. If you have more specific questions, please don't
hesitate to send them to me on email or twitter.

~~~
fallentimes
_In the future, I plan to put up the deck we took to the VCs when we went
seeking the Series A round. We received two term sheets from what anyone would
call Tier 1 firms._

That would be awesome. Thanks Brandon.

------
yellowbkpk
I know this is off topic, but IMSafer is a great application. Please add the
ability to "Mark All As Read" or make your AJAX-ey site run faster. I have
1000's of alerts to go through and have given up on taking the time to clear
them all out!

~~~
BrandonWatson
Thanks for the kind words. I wish I could help. The company that bought
IMSafer about 20 months ago had done some updates, but they mostly bought the
backend stuff for products they were selling into other markets. Have you sent
an email to support?

~~~
yellowbkpk
Yep. I think I actually mentioned it in an e-mail to you when you owned it.
It's ok though, I'm about to uninstall the app as everyone in the house has
grown up enough to deal with their own issues :).

